# Packing for BMQ. Pajamas?



## Blue_Stratocaster (3 May 2007)

Hey any experienced input appreciated.
I'm packing for my BMQ, I leave this weekend.
Going through the checklist provided, it does not mention pajamas. Is this something overlooked on the checklist, or is there a reason its not on there? Should I bring them?
Thanks, 
ooh and of course any other hints, tips, or whatever also very welcome here.


----------



## Shamrock (3 May 2007)

If you sleep in them, then bring them.


----------



## tree hugger (3 May 2007)

If they have booties attached, I'd leave them home...  ;D


----------



## Foofighter (3 May 2007)

Like 90% of the people I have seen just sleep in their PT gear.  This is a good idea for two reasons, it's not uncomfortable like sleeping in your combats is and when you have to get up for morning PT you don't have to get dressed.


----------



## Juvat (3 May 2007)

I believe hot pink is the course standard colour this year.


----------



## tree hugger (3 May 2007)

With or without the butt flap?  They should definately cover that in the joining instructions....


----------



## Blue_Stratocaster (3 May 2007)

OK cool thanks.
I was talking with some people at the recruiting center b4 I go and they said I could bring some personal shit, if it fits in a bag or something. I am only bringing the checklist though, personal shit is for home, only bringing what they tell me. I did not know if they issue you some or what. I will pack them though. Thanks for the help gents.
Blue Stratocaster (Billie Joes)


----------



## DirtyDog (3 May 2007)

Are you a guy or a girl?

Why would a guy need pajamas?  What's wrong with underwear or pt shorts?

Just extra crap you don't need.


----------



## Klc (3 May 2007)

Just don't leave it rolled up in your barrack box layout - a few of the girls got together and went and did that.

Next thing you know, its a new item in the platoon layout. Thanks, ladies.


----------



## Blue_Stratocaster (3 May 2007)

I'm a guy. I have no problems sleeping in my newly purchased pt gear, but i dont know the rules, and dont wanna leave anything to "well i thought". 
Thats why I am here


----------



## aesop081 (3 May 2007)

Blue_Stratocaster said:
			
		

> Going through the checklist provided, it does not mention pajamas. Is this something overlooked on the checklist



I'm sorry but i have to ask.....

Pajamas ?

Where do you think you are going ...summer camp ?


----------



## aesop081 (3 May 2007)

Blue_Stratocaster said:
			
		

> my newly purchased pt gear,



Hope you didnt spend too much money since you will be issued PT gear and will have to wear it.


----------



## Blue_Stratocaster (3 May 2007)

No i didnt spend much. I just went and bought all the stuff on the list they gave me. I had the wrong list till this week when I went and exchanged it. There were actualy quite a few differencs on the list from gagetown (i had been given accidently) and the st jean list I picked up this week.


----------



## Klc (3 May 2007)

Yeah... the gagetown list probably omits the stuff you won't be allowed to use anyway. PT gear, swimshorts... And things you won't use anyway... Either way, the stuff will come in handy if you pass basic at your next base.


----------



## Bane (3 May 2007)

Recruits get issued PT gear now? Just t shirt, or shorts and shoes too?


----------



## aesop081 (3 May 2007)

Bane said:
			
		

> Recruits get issued PT gear now? Just t shirt, or shorts and shoes too?



What do you mean *now* ?

When i went through 14 years ago we got issued T-shirts, shorts, sweat pants and sweater along with the cripplers running shoes.


----------



## Bane (3 May 2007)

I mean now. 
I went through gagetown many a time and never had more than a PT t shirt issued (read: purchased) to me. This was late in the 90's.


----------



## HItorMiss (3 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What do you mean *now* ?
> 
> When I went through 14 years ago we got issued T-shirts, shorts, sweat pants and sweater along with the cripplers running shoes.



Yeah same here in 99....including the cripplers running shoes


----------



## Blue_Stratocaster (3 May 2007)

Klc said:
			
		

> Yeah... the gagetown list probably omits the stuff you won't be allowed to use anyway. PT gear, swimshorts... And things you won't use anyway... Either way, the stuff will come in handy if you pass basic at your next base.



WHEN. There is nothing there, i can not do, or will not be able to learn. There is no way I will VR. I will ensure I pass everything. 100%, all out, like in a wrestling match, this is what you came for. My past experiances have me very ready for this. My mindest is open to learn everything they have to teach me. There is nothing I want more, or will not do. 
"take if you want a slice, if you want a piece, if it feels allright".
Chris Cornell


Cool if they give or sell me pt gear great, but my checklist includes , pt gear, and 2 pairs of shoes to bring.


----------



## Danjanou (3 May 2007)

If Doing BMQ in St Jean I believe this is the standard







If at Borden then this is preferred





and finally Gagetown


----------



## Pte_Martin (3 May 2007)

How did you get my borden pj's ? i thought i was the only one who wore these


----------



## Mike Baker (3 May 2007)

HEY! How did they get my pj's!? Sheesh, and now they are standard in Gagetown!  :  ;D


----------



## RangerRay (3 May 2007)

When I went on my basic back in the early 90's, the checklist had pajamas on them.  Thinking the military was a fairly conservative institution, I figured my t-shirt and shorts wouldn't cut it, so I bought a set of conservative cotton striped pj's with the button-down shirt...

Needless to say, after the first night, it was back to t-shirts and shorts!  :-[


----------



## niner domestic (3 May 2007)

I still like these PJs the best...


----------



## Foofighter (3 May 2007)

I think the issuing of PT gear all depends on the unit.  My unit wont even let me buy PT gear until I have my BMQ.


----------



## 241 (3 May 2007)

Foofighter said:
			
		

> I think the issuing of PT gear all depends on the unit.  My unit wont even let me buy PT gear until I have my BMQ.



The issued PT gear is (or at least was in 98 I still have the sweats somewear in the top of my closet) a white T-Shirt with black collar, Grey Shorts, Gear Sweat Pants and Sweat Shirt and horrible grey runners, now the PT gear you unit wont let you purchase until you have BMQ is probably some sort of Regimental PT gear that they require you to "earn" the right to wear by completing BMQ/SQ/DP1


----------



## aesop081 (3 May 2007)

Foofighter said:
			
		

> I think the issuing of PT gear all depends on the unit.  My unit wont even let me buy PT gear until I have my BMQ.



Thats because you are a reservist......reg force doesnt work that way


----------



## 241 (3 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thats because you are a reservist......reg force doesnt work that way



I don't think that is the reason, and also hope that is not the start of the whole regs vs. res discussion in this thread, it doesn't happen in the regs because (as far as I know) you are not assigned a unit/regiment until completion therefore perhaps cannot get your hands on regimental PT gear.


----------



## aesop081 (4 May 2007)

241 said:
			
		

> that is not the start of the whole regs vs. res discussion in this thread



I dont do the reserves VS reg shit so dont get all sanctamonius with me.


----------



## HItorMiss (4 May 2007)

241 said:
			
		

> I don't think that is the reason, and also hope that is not the start of the whole regs vs. res discussion in this thread, it doesn't happen in the regs because (as far as I know) you are not assigned a unit/regiment until completion therefore perhaps cannot get your hands on regimental PT gear.



Reg force pers going through Basic are issued several Tshirts, Shorts with 1 set of track pants 1 hoodie sweater and they used to but I do not know for sure 1 set of runners that were of no use and you were not made to wear.

You will wear this issued PT kit until you are entitled to wear Unit/Regimental PT kit. Whatever the Res does I don't know and I don't really care.


----------



## 241 (4 May 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I dont do the reserves VS reg crap so dont get all sanctamonius with me.



Never said you did, was simply just stating that I hoped that didn't start it (not necessarily with you but others reading), apologies for the confusion



			
				HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Reg force pers going through Basic are issued several Tshirts, Shorts with 1 set of track pants 1 hoodie sweater and they used to but I do not know for sure 1 set of runners that were of no use and you were not made to wear.
> 
> You will wear this issued PT kit until you are entitled to wear Unit/Regimental PT kit. Whatever the Res does I don't know and I don't really care.



Yeah that was basically what I was trying to get at with my post (#25) before the one you quoted


----------



## Blue_Stratocaster (4 May 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> When I went on my basic back in the early 90's, the checklist had pajamas on them.  Thinking the military was a fairly conservative institution, I figured my t-shirt and shorts wouldn't cut it, so I bought a set of conservative cotton striped pj's with the button-down shirt...
> 
> Needless to say, after the first night, it was back to t-shirts and shorts!  :-[



This is the kimd of answer I was looking for. Thanks. I think after 3 pages of some rather funny good natured ribbing I got what I need.  ;D


----------



## Klc (17 May 2007)

The current PT gear issued at St Jean is 4 grey t-shirts, 3pr shorts, 1 pair useless runners (read - inspection runners..) If you do bmq there, don't matter if your reg or res, thats what you get and wear.

You WILL use that with the exception of the runners - if your a support trade unlucky enough to go to pretc after, you can wear whatever pt gear you want there - and here at CFSCE in Kingston (for tech trades), you can, again, wear whatever PT gear you want.


----------



## NJL (17 May 2007)

Klc said:
			
		

> The current PT gear issued at St Jean is 4 grey t-shirts, 3pr shorts, 1 pair useless runners (read - inspection runners..) If you do bmq there, don't matter if your reg or res, thats what you get and wear.
> 
> You WILL use that with the exception of the runners - if your a support trade unlucky enough to go to pretc after, you can wear whatever pt gear you want there - and here at CFSCE in Kingston (for tech trades), you can, again, wear whatever PT gear you want.



In the past they also issued "long pt" for the cold days.. which is a hooded grey sweat suit (pants/top) (quite warm).. not sure if it's still issued.


----------



## BDTyre (17 May 2007)

I had a bunch of people on my weekend BMQ with regimental t-shirts and shorts as PT gear...issued to them.  My regiment doesn't do this...I had to buy my t-shirt, so I'm not going to destroy it on PT.


----------



## Klc (19 May 2007)

NJL said:
			
		

> In the past they also issued "long pt" for the cold days.. which is a hooded grey sweat suit (pants/top) (quite warm).. not sure if it's still issued.



Forgot about those - even though we used them all the time. Still one set sweatsuit


----------



## q_1966 (23 May 2007)

NJL said:
			
		

> In the past they also issued "long pt" for the cold days.. which is a hooded grey sweat suit (pants/top) (quite warm).. not sure if it's still issued.



I have a pair, and I went through, summer of last year


----------



## BKells (23 May 2007)

You mean, those cadpat fleec-y bottoms they gave me wern't pajamas?


----------



## Brett (23 May 2007)

I have pt on tuesday for parade night. I'll just use the t-shirt they gave me when I got my kit.

re: pijamas,

it will be way to hot to even wear pijimas. I know I'll probably end up sleeping * on top* of my sheets & blankets


----------



## q_1966 (26 May 2007)

Your not allowed to sleep over top of the sheets, in St. Jean, anyways. Duty Staff and MP's do, do security checks in the middle of the night, and if they catch you...

PJ pants are a good idea, they are a lighter material than the grey PT shorts or pants, and nobody wants to see you lounging around in your skivvies. 
if the staff say u can't wear it, put it in your civi kit bag, not a big deal

and buy 2 really good pairs of runners, if your on a budget the CF can issue you some running shoes but they suck.
I recommend Asics, they are pricey, but comfortable running shoes are worth their weight in gold    http://www.asics.com/select.html

Edit: You can usually find Asics at the Running Room and Sport Chek


----------



## proudnurse (27 May 2007)

Brazil_66 said:
			
		

> I recommend Asics, they are pricey, but comfortable running shoes are worth their weight in gold    http://www.asics.com/select.html



Asics are wonderful! I have the same pair that I have worn for homecare (just wear them inside the clients home) and they have gotten me through 2 years so far. Great grip and comfortable.

Here is another link to add with Brazil's for Asic's shoes, if you read through the site, you will find samples for men's shoe's as well. 
http://www.roadrunnersports.com/rrs/womensshoes/

~Rebecca


----------

